# ritty ritty rat rats!



## MistressSchrodinger (Apr 27, 2007)

My ritty rats!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww! Squishy babies!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so sweet


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute! 

Was Achilles dubbed "strawberry nose" because he'd been eating strawberries, or does he have a bit of porphyrin leakage?


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

omg, i'm so glad that SOMEONE has a rat named master splinter, LMAO. seriously, you know that everyone here has considered it.  i would have, but i have girls (ew giant testicles).


----------



## MistressSchrodinger (Apr 27, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Was Achilles dubbed "strawberry nose" because he'd been eating strawberries, or does he have a bit of porphyrin leakage?


he was eating strawberries durring play time. none of the others eat them so it's cute to see it on him. It was on his belly too


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Soooooooo cute! =x


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

MistressSchrodinger said:


> he was eating strawberries durring play time. none of the others eat them so it's cute to see it on him. It was on his belly too


All you needed was a white sheet of paper for him to run on and you'd have created a masterpiece


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Adorable hooded babies.


----------

